
Ask HN: With the following experience what could I be making? - xdinomode
I started off teaching my self html, php, JavaScript. Then got into game programming and learned Java. Have tried Python to make a simple Reddit bot. Don&#x27;t like c or c++ because I learned Java first and they seem strange. I&#x27;ve tried raw WebGL (no framework) and with framework (three.js). Have used MySQL but hate that it&#x27;s so insecure and I&#x27;m forced to use mysqli. Currently interesting in making web apps with node.js as the backend. I&#x27;ve made a todo app with node and express as the framework. I use nginx as my server to reverse proxy to my node app. I use MongoDB for the database. Know some Linux so I can ssh into a VPS and set up my app there. Using foundation 5 as my front end framework. Also know a bit of angularjs. Any ideas of what I could be building? Also have I&#x27;ve used websockets and am currently interested in webrtc.
======
duiker101
You obviously seem to be willing to learn pretty much anything so I suggest
you, don't think of what you can do with your skills, just choose something
that you can be passionate about and do it, the stack can come after.

